# water intake



## wuwu (Jun 23, 2006)

for the species that require a high humidity, do they have to physically drink water or can they survive through humidity alone?


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 23, 2006)

Far as i know the dont HAVE to drink water but with mine when i spray the side and it forms droplets she drinks them up so i'd spray surfaces by them to give them the choice


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 23, 2006)

i heard if you spray Blepharoppsis mendica , they die ! i have no idea if this is true or not , i read it on some site that sells mantids . i don't know why they would die ! can anyone put this straight ?

Neil

as for the main question , ive always given my mantids a spray everyday , in there tanks and on them directly . they always drink whats on them but on some occasions when ive recieved mantids . i spray them and they drink from the tank as well .


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 23, 2006)

ok now i'm not an expert but if water killed this creature then how is it not wiped out by rain yet?

it does not sound likely to me


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 23, 2006)

well it also says its homeland is iraq . so no water there really is there ?

Neil


----------



## Yosei (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, it rains in most parts of the world but less in some parts than in others. B. Mendica should rarely be sprayed and you should give them a good walking or hanging surface (from my experience  ).


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 23, 2006)

how comes they dont do well with water ?

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2006)

If your mantis drinks water droplets often it can mean you need to mist more often.


----------



## wuwu (Jun 25, 2006)

hmm maybe i should mist my orchids twice a day then because they are drinking the water droplets. some of them actually walk down towards the bottom and drink the water droplets stuck to the side of the container.

on the other hand, i see my violins doing the same, except they're just licking it off of the branches and twigs. i know violins don't need to be misted since they come from a hot, arid place, but i figure misting them once every few days won't hurt.


----------

